# Open Obedience



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

This summer, both of my dogs got their CD titles. Now I am thinking of going for their CDX title. I am looking into classes near me to train for training. I have watched Open a couple of times when I was at trails. Any advice on Open?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Before you ever show in open, make sure you have 100% stays, with no doubt in your mind that your dog will stay in position. Proof it in as many ways as possible.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Before you ever show in open, make sure you have 100% stays, with no doubt in your mind that your dog will stay in position. Proof it in as many ways as possible.


And then pray.
The rest is easy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I 3rd the stays. And would add, not only should your dog be SOLID on the stays, he should also be relaxed. Stuff can happen during the out of sights.

Just this past weekend I was at a match, and a very friendly GR girl wanted to play and roll with my Faelan - I did step in so he knew he was still on the job - and she stopped her rolling and pawing; oddly her owner seemed to think it was okay, or at least took no action to stop it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

ataylor said:


> This summer, both of my dogs got their CD titles. Now I am thinking of going for their CDX title. I am looking into classes near me to train for training. I have watched Open a couple of times when I was at trails. Any advice on Open?


You need to take classes for this one. Stays are important but the dog has to start working away from you. You need to learn the stuff as much as the puppies. I know time is probably short with college but you need classes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't enter open unless you'd be willing to bet $100 that your dog wouldn't break in practice.

(can you tell who has had stay problems in open? Been there, learned the lesson!).


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> You need to take classes for this one. Stays are important but the dog has to start working away from you. You need to learn the stuff as much as the puppies. I know time is probably short with college but you need classes.


I am looking for a really good place to train in the area. Do you know any good places for training that offers classes in the summer and when they start?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

ataylor said:


> I am looking for a really good place to train in the area. Do you know any good places for training that offers classes in the summer and when they start?


St Paul training club offers some really nice classes. We have classes but we are out in Buffalo. What town are you close to?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

We are close to northern part of St. Paul


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Do lots of proofing in all the exercises in every kind of venue you can think of. The most frequently failed exercise in open is the drop on recall, but the most discouraging, because you can do nothing about it at the time, are the group sit/stays. Casey, my uber retriever, failed the retrieve over jump exercise several times. He happened to be distracted when I gave the command or threw the dumb bell. Go figure...never happened in practice!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

ataylor said:


> We are close to northern part of St. Paul


St Paul dog training it is. They will get you ready to show and if you feel like a drive on Wednesday's in the summer. come out West and learn from the best .. Audrey!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I looked at St. Paul's website and their obedience is on-going, which helps me a lot due to my schedule. And I looked at who the instructors are there and I found our that Jackson's sire's owner & co-owner are the obedience instructors.


----------

